# NSW - Whiting on surface



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Fished Bobbin Head this morning at first light. The water was warm. Windy conditions made it difficult to fish the surface and to see where the lure was in the chop. I used a Sammy 65 and managed a few.

Here's a short GoPro clip of hooking and landing one (crank up the sound a bit to hear the drag ;-)






Cheers
Jason


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you mate, glad to see someone fishing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice fish and a great place to do it.

+1 on the comment about seeing someone fishing.


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice work mate. Yep - was out yesterday too and the water is certainly warming up  shallow flatties and surface bream and whiting - too much fun!


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Those sammys are an interesting lure. I bought one and find them great to use. Casts so far!

What colour do you prefer?


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes they cast a mile. I use clear rather than coloured lures. The way they sit in the water when you pause the lure is great - the painted black dot that sits just beneath the surface makes it look like a prawn.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jealous as. Well done.

Jimbo and I went with Sweed (Gary) once in Pumicestone passage. Not one whiting in hours (though I did get two good flatties just trolling the poppers).

Sweed reckons he's slain 'em a few times, but we doubt that.  Have to give it another go.....I know they punch far above their weight, and are excellent eating.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I've caught a few on poppers, but only undersized ones.

And... if I don't give it a go again, that's how it will remain, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

OnTheWater said:


> Yes they cast a mile. I use clear rather than coloured lures. The way they sit in the water when you pause the lure is great - the painted black dot that sits just beneath the surface makes it look like a prawn.


I think they are the longest casting hardbody I own. I was only managed to find a solid coloured one. Still it caught me my first size sand whiting. They certainly do punch above their weight!


----------

